# Another 20 minute vid



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

The same chap who cleaned my car's exterior ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G6wnbmxsw ) has now done the interior ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EV-9k2LJ80 ).

I thought I kept my car clean, but it's nothing to what gets done here on my drive !!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

He could benefit from an air blaster or leaf blower to help with his drying process.

His EZ detail brush is mashed!! LOL..

And he forgot to clean the soot out of the exhaust tail pipes.

Hopefully he used a different wash mitt on the bodywork and the wheel faces.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't believe I enjoy watching someone clean someone else's GTR.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

i've watche dthe exterior one, picked up a few tricks as mines black too, found it quite theraputic lol....he's got a calming voice.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

mark r said:


> i've watche dthe exterior one, picked up a few tricks as mines black too, found it quite theraputic lol....he's got a calming voice.


A lot of people comment on his voice. He does all that stuff afterwards - must take him ages !


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

mark r said:


> i've watche dthe exterior one, picked up a few tricks as mines black too, found it quite theraputic lol....he's got a calming voice.


There are some staggeringly stupid comments left by people on YouTube, like moaning about how dirty it is. Really, that's because I left it for quite a while because he asked me to because of course it makes a better video. And the spiders web - as if that means it's not moved for ages !! I mean, how long do these people think it takes a spider to spin a web ? A year ?!!!


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

lol and for uk roads it wasn't even bad! i cleaned mine yesterday and just coming to work this morning 3 miles its dirty again!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Good vid but christ, it must have been frustrating trying to clean the interior with all that blossom blowing in all the time. If I was him, I think part of my detailing kit would be a chainsaw


----------

